# The best puppy...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The best puppy is a *hushpuppy*! Ummm good corn eaten! Then there is the one that is willing to work. Rolling over, being stupid, and wasting my time is a prospect for the SPCA! Working to find the "lost" keys or ball and willing to bring it back is one that wants to please!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Now are those the type of shoes that you wear Howard?


----------

